# thanks for ideas for us newbies!!



## hoochfisher (Mar 17, 2010)

heading to the local basspro tomorow to pick up a mojo decoy. i know i've needed it. got to get the attention off me. i move to much even though i try my best not to!

i dont remember where or who on here posted it, but thanks for the idea to use dog training scents at the decoys. it should work out great! mr mike agrees too!

thanks again,
hooch


----------

